# "Hard" confession



## lone hunter (Jan 23, 2008)

Even though there is time left in the archery season, I am probably done. I am now pumped for the ML, the hunt I prefer. More than in the past, I was not very excited about a velvet buck and I found myself wanting to shoot a hard horn buck. Not that I passed on any shooters, but it was an extra disincentive.

Only 4 more weeks! I need to get to the range a few more times.


----------

